# Howdy from Rosco Color land



## Ame (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi everybody! This is actually my second post, but I hadn’t introduced myself yet. My name is Amé Strong and I work for Rosco as the Color Product Manager, working with Roscolux, Supergel, E-Colour, Dichroics and Sleeves, whew… I’ve been involved with color filters for 13 years from the technical/manufacturing end, so I can geek out with the best on color manufacturing, history, etc. I hope to be around in two years as Rosco celebrates 100 years of Color. My current projects involve developing more new colors (yes, we can always use more choices, right?) and the next generation of color filter called DichroFilm. DichroFilm is a project five years in the making and is currently being used on Syncrolite 10,000 watt Xenon scrollers and doesn’t burn! We’ll officially release it in October. Before you run change out all your gel, I have to warn it is expensive (truth in manufacturing), but there will be applications (like 10K Xenons) that will need it. More toys in the sandbox. 
Looking forward to reading and blogging…


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Jul 18, 2008)

ohhhhh new gel!


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 18, 2008)

Welcome Ame, Get to know the search function, I think you'll be amazed at the depth of information in the archives. It's great to have a Rosco person in the booth. We have an Apollo guy, several ETC people, and one Strand person around, plus several dealers. It's always good to hear the perspective of the manufacturers from time to time and hopefully it's useful for you to hear our perspectives as users.


----------



## ishboo (Jul 19, 2008)

The new gel sounds really cool, I'm excited and I can't wait for all the help and info you will bring here. Welcome aboard!


----------



## bdkdesigns (Jul 24, 2008)

Hello Ame,
Having exchanged emails with you earlier this year, welcome to the booth from way out in Montana. We hope to be getting our next gigantic Rosco order in here soon. We have a large shipment scheduled for Monday so maybe I'll be filing away hundreds of sheets on Tuesday  It's hard to tell what is coming in though with so many items from our lighting system install coming in.


----------

